# Marzia Malvagio



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

A short little piece for piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> A short little piece for piano.


Heard it before, nothing inventive here, you're ripping of Beethoven pretty hard here. It doesn't feel like a fully developed idea, Moving on.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Which Beethoven piece am I ripping off, per chance? I domt listen to Beethoven much.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Which Beethoven piece am I ripping off, per chance? I domt listen to Beethoven much.


Just his overall style and mood, nothing in particular.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

That doesn't help much... could you point out what elements are beethovinian?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> That doesn't help much... could you point out what elements are beethovinian?


I'd rather not take the time to spell it out. Do what you will with the critique, but it shows nothing new.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

But there was no critique. Perhaps I need to make a Captaimnumber inspired piece


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> But there was no critique. Perhaps I need to make a Captaimnumber inspired piece


There was a critique. I will spell out for you the points my initial post made:

1. It lacks an individual/unique voice.
2. It sounds like amateur Beethoven, with less emotional conviction.
3. It is very short, not that being short is bad, several of my pieces are short, but it doesn't feel like a full complete idea.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There was a critique. I will spell out for you the points my initial post made:
> 
> 1. It lacks an individual/unique voice.
> 2. It sounds like amateur Beethoven, with less emotional conviction.
> 3. It is very short, not that being short is bad, several of my pieces are short, but it doesn't feel like a full complete idea.


Wait a second! I'm afraid you can't say any of those things (maybe part of your second critique), for don't you do the same exact things in your compositions? I guess in theory one could say things about someone else and then turn around and do exactly the same thing. But you are a composer who I think is confident and proud of your work, which is nothing to be ashamed of. But by doing so, you are saying that you like compositions that lack an individual/unique voice, which I feel your compositions do, and you have pointed it out that you like it that way several times in your composition thread- you like it airy and without conviction, and nothing too unique. Your pieces don't sound like amateur Beethoven, but they do sound kind of like amateur New Age I guess? And the third critique makes me the most annoyed! Your pieces are very short, and none of them have a complete idea! Please don't critique this and turn around and do the same exact thing. I usually try to stay polite on TC, but this is just too much. To top it off, there is huge argument going on on your composition threads because essentially you are saying that people are too harshly criticizing you?

But wait- "Heard it before, nothing inventive here, you're ripping of Beethoven pretty hard here. It doesn't feel like a fully developed idea, Moving on." You must have given up on the argument then, because you are doing the same exact thing now that dzc4627 is doing to your compositions!

I am thoroughly sick of the argument and I don't know why I just entered into it, but this is so foolish...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

As for the actual composition at hand here, I quite liked it! Nothing amazing here, but a nice piece that kept my attention.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wait a second! I'm afraid you can't say any of those things (maybe part of your second critique), for don't you do the same exact things in your compositions? I guess in theory one could say things about someone else and then turn around and do exactly the same thing. But you are a composer who I think is confident and proud of your work, which is nothing to be ashamed of. But by doing so, you are saying that you like compositions that lack an individual/unique voice, which I feel your compositions do, and you have pointed it out that you like it that way several times in your composition thread- you like it airy and without conviction, and nothing too unique. Your pieces don't sound like amateur Beethoven, but they do sound kind of like amateur New Age I guess? And the third critique makes me the most annoyed! Your pieces are very short, and none of them have a complete idea! Please don't critique this and turn around and do the same exact thing. I usually try to stay polite on TC, but this is just too much. To top it off, there is huge argument going on on your composition threads because essentially you are saying that people are too harshly criticizing you?
> 
> But wait- "Heard it before, nothing inventive here, you're ripping of Beethoven pretty hard here. It doesn't feel like a fully developed idea, Moving on." You must have given up on the argument then, because you are doing the same exact thing now that dzc4627 is doing to your compositions!
> 
> I am thoroughly sick of the argument and I don't know why I just entered into it, but this is so foolish...


I'm just stating my opinion and I'm not being overly nice about it because he was not polite to me, but at the same time, I'm not losing my cool.

You don't think my pieces have a unique voice, others who I respect quite highly around here have said I do and it confirms my own thoughts about my own pieces.

You can't even say my music is amateur new age without putting a question mark, that is telling.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You also don't feel my pieces are complete ideas, I disagree. Anyone, even the composer, is welcome to disagree with critiques, that is the nature of discussion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here, I'll even take the path of being the bigger man and say something nice about this man's work.

I think your technique is fantastic, and you would make for an excellent concert pianist for the composers you are imitating in your pieces.

However, I feel, if you want to pursue composing more seriously, finding more of an individual voice is key if you want to be remembered through the years.

You are certainly not at a bad place at all, your other piece, "Impromptu" had much more emotional conviction I feel than this piece, but it's still a bit too derivative of past composers.

My advice is to listen to lots of music that inspires you, all the time, and when you get inspired, go improvise on the piano and let your sub-conscious lead you. Don't think about it too much, or it will come off as derivative and contrived.

That's my approach anyways, and it's worked for me, very well.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm just stating my opinion and I'm not being overly nice about it because he was not polite to me, but at the same time, I'm not losing my cool.
> 
> You don't think my pieces have a unique voice, others who I respect quite highly around here have said I do and it confirms my own thoughts about my own pieces.
> 
> *You can't even say my music is amateur new age without putting a question mark, that is telling*.


Because even New Age for me is not my kind of music, but I can definitely hear that other pieces so more maturity and depth of emotion than your pieces. And no one has really lost their cool.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You also don't feel my pieces are complete ideas, I disagree. Anyone, even the composer, is welcome to disagree with critiques, that is the nature of discussion.


That's fine, but then dzc4627 is allowed to disagree and critique your music as harshly as he wants as long as he is not insulting you.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

No drama in my threads!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> As for the actual composition at hand here, I quite liked it! Nothing amazing here, but a nice piece that kept my attention.


It's meant to be a short, fun little "villainous march". Obviously not a magnum opus, but still a piece of its own...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> No drama in my threads!


Sorry, I regret making that post, I probably just got involved in this ridiculous quarrel.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Sorry, I regret making that post, I probably just got involved in this ridiculous quarrel.


Nah you're cool. I've fallen down the rabbit hole as well, I've been getting harassment messages from the late Jamie Holdham. And I'm glad you enjoyed the little piece. Check out my impromptu if you haven't already, or my symphony I'm working on.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> And also, don't make it sound like I am the only who doesn't like your pieces. The people who dislike your pieces far exceed the people who like it.


I don't think that is true, there are quite a few people who have spoken favorably of my work.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought it was a good piece. Clear theme and no shortage of drive. I like this better than your impromptu. That one sounds like Liszt, which is a compliment, but sounds less focused.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The Today's Composers area is for discussion and criticism of members works. Too many recent threads have been filled with members talking negatively about each other rather than focusing on the music.


----------

